# If Apple made lights = MicMol, LED AquaMiniv2 unboxing.



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

I got a chance to review an LED fixture that is relativity unknown. It's called the Aqua Mini v2 and is made by MicMol. 









=======








=======








=======









It has a built in timer with ramp up and down for each "channel". The channels are split up of White 8000K, a Blue and a Colour. Each channel can set on when to turn on and off, giving the hobbyist control over their desire spectrum. 

I have the Colour version which is supposedly better for growing plants. Here is the unboxing of two AquaMini V2.










=======








=======








=======








=======








=======








=======








=======








=======









Accessories are metal, even the included hanging kit. And here is the fixture straight out of the box.









=======









The glossy black top is pretty reflective but the surprise was seeing how their logo is actually a mirror. Every time you feed your fish, trim, or do anything, you see your reflection looking back. Now I know exactly how I look taking care of the tank. 

Anyways, I'll post some more later.


----------



## creekbottom (Apr 5, 2012)

That is sexy.


----------



## mjbn (Dec 14, 2011)

Looks expensive... Where did you get it? haha Looking forward to your review!


----------



## DarkCobra (Jun 22, 2004)

Nice to see something that makes my overbudget DIY build look inexpensive. 

Seriously though, interested in the review. Especially tank pics with the Color channel cranked up.


----------



## Basil (Jul 11, 2011)

Looks like there are two versions. A White/Blue version and the White/Blue/Color. $199.00 for the W/B and $299.00 for the W/B/C.


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

Basil said:


> Looks like there are two versions. A White/Blue version and the White/Blue/Color. $199.00 for the W/B and $299.00 for the W/B/C.


It's the same price for normal (reef) and colour (reef, plus plants). 

The AquaMini v2 is $199
The AquaMini Pro is $299

A bit expensive for us planted tank owners, peanuts for the reefers.


----------



## O2surplus (Jan 31, 2010)

$200 for 9 leds in a cute little box. No thanks, I'd need to buy 10 of them just to equal the lighting performance that I get from my DIY set up, and it didn't cost 1/3 of that.


----------



## prighello (Aug 19, 2007)

Sweet looking and very applesque.


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

O2surplus said:


> $200 for 9 leds in a cute little box. No thanks, I'd need to buy 10 of them just to equal the lighting performance that I get from my DIY set up, and it didn't cost 1/3 of that.


I did not get them at retail good sir, the lone Canadian distributor does not have these in stock at the moment. 

Also, you're putting your needs and taste on a product that can function quite well for others. 

If I had a huge tank, I wouldn't go out and buy hundreds of small light fixtures for it. But if I had a smaller tank and wanted these features contain in one "cute box", then the product serves a legitimate area for the hobbyist. 

Check out companies such as Elos and Aqua Illumination, both produce highly regarded lighting fixtures with the same LEDs. There is a market for this. The idea of a premium lighting system for smaller tanks is not new. If your logic was sound, then there is numerous companies that fall in that category of "premium" or "high end".


----------



## ua hua (Oct 30, 2009)

That looks really nice. I will be looking forward to your review. I'm not a huge fan of leds for planted tanks yet but I think it's just a matter of time before they have a complete fixture that will give the same color rendition that you can get with a t-5 fixture using multi bulb combinations. Maybe I just have that mindset because I don't want to have to go and replace my t-5 fixtures yet.


----------



## MERSF559 (Oct 18, 2013)

your blyxa looks nice!! lol and apple version lights lol


----------



## AnotherHobby (Mar 5, 2012)

Apple-esque in that they stole their font, their package design, their product design (a Mac mini), their product naming, and their advertising photography. It might be a neat product, but completely ripping off another company's design and marketing is really lame. I don't mind similarities, but seriously, this is pretty blatant.

Linked directly from Apple.com:










MicMol's hero shot:










I guess it's different because they have their thumbs touching it in a different place.

For the price, I hope it's a good product. I don't mean to rain on your parade, and this isn't about whether it's good or not. I just think their creative ripoff is weak.


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

^ Completely understandable, but if they were to copy something, I wouldn't mind it being Apple. I think the system looks nice, I like it, but then again I like Apple products too. 

Ignoring the fact that they are so Apple-like, the light fixture shares similar dimensions to several other fixtures. The Aqua Illumination, Elos and JBJ Led systems are rectangular in shape, similar pricing, similar LEDs. 

In the meantime, as I'm writing the review (short if possible), there is a disclaimer and it's as follows:

I don't have a Par meter and I don't feel their Par numbers are accurate. This is a chart based on the previous generation Aqua Mini (same leds, just lacking some features) so take this with a grain of salt. 










Keep in mind, there is also a PRO version for larger tanks. The AquaMini has 100 & 80 lens degree optics, which is a fancy word for reflectors.


----------



## DTDPlanted (Apr 2, 2012)

Form is sometimes just as pleasing as function. I have to admit I really like the way this looks, apple inspired indeed. This may be an option I consider when I decide to upgrade the lighting on my Ebi. For smaller nanos this would be an attractive piece! Ill bet the plants love it!


----------



## AnotherHobby (Mar 5, 2012)

FlyingHellFish said:


> ^ Completely understandable, but if they were to copy something, I wouldn't mind it being Apple. I think the system looks nice, I like it, but then again I like Apple products too.


Oh don't get me wrong... I think it looks cool too! :thumbsup:


----------



## devilduck (May 9, 2012)

I don't think it's a copy of a Mac mini. They are actual Mac mini cases. I believe you can buy them from the manufacturer.


----------



## Basil (Jul 11, 2011)

Thanks for clarifying the pricing. These are awesome looking lights and can easily produce beautiful tanks. Seeing as they can be fully dimmable they can be used to create low med and high light. That's a good thing if you're going to use this over a smaller tank. Very cool light.


----------



## colaudrey (Oct 4, 2013)

AnotherHobby said:


> I guess it's different because they have their thumbs touching it in a different place.


i dont know if you went to look at their aqua pro product but,
http://www.micmol.com/aquapro.html
if you scroll down you notice they used the exact same image as the one you linked earlier, just photoshopped their product over the mac mini. unless its a bad case of stock image duplication, kinda gives me doubt over their products from a marketing pov imo


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

^ Good catch, I didn't realize that. 

I think it would be awesome if these were Mac Mini cases, better heat venting? perhaps? Speaking of heat, there a fan inside and temperature display at the screen. The fans are always on but you can't hear it unless you have your ears to the side.


----------



## AnotherHobby (Mar 5, 2012)

devilduck said:


> I don't think it's a copy of a Mac mini. They are actual Mac mini cases. I believe you can buy them from the manufacturer.


They are not actual mac-mini cases, and you can't just buy them from Apple. They haven't even made that model since 2009. It has vent holes in the wrong places, it's missing holes and cutouts where they should be some, and it's completely the wrong dimensions. It would also be far cheaper and easier to have a Chinese manufacturer just make you what you need.

One thing I like about this light is that the nearly 8" width makes the lights further apart, and it should spread the light out better than some of the narrower fixtures.


----------



## GR1KTR (Nov 8, 2011)

Hi All,

Really sorry to bump and old thread, but I'm having trouble with my Micmol and I'm wanting to speak to the company via phone. I've already sent numerous emails without reply from them. Pretty bad customer service I'm afraid. The unit itself played up from day one. The retailer here in Australia refuses to process a refund, so I've had to go direct to the company.

I will be eternally grateful if someone can find the phone number for Micmol so that I can follow this up.

Cheers,
Glenn.


----------



## fearsome (Feb 16, 2013)

AnotherHobby said:


> Apple-esque in that they stole their font, their package design, their product design (a Mac mini), their product naming, and their advertising photography. It might be a neat product, but completely ripping off another company's design and marketing is really lame. I don't mind similarities, but seriously, this is pretty blatant.
> 
> Linked directly from Apple.com:
> 
> ...


I don't see why it would matter given apple built an empire ripping off other companies and no one seems to mind. 



AnotherHobby said:


> They are not actual mac-mini cases, and you can't just buy them from Apple. They haven't even made that model since 2009. It has vent holes in the wrong places, it's missing holes and cutouts where they should be some, and it's completely the wrong dimensions. It would also be far cheaper and easier to have a Chinese manufacturer just make you what you need.
> 
> One thing I like about this light is that the nearly 8" width makes the lights further apart, and it should spread the light out better than some of the narrower fixtures.


But what would be even cheaper than that is buying directly from the Chinese manufacturer that makes mac mini cases. And this is quite often exactly how it is done. But in this case as you said its not the exact case. But its possible they found a supplier who has either purchased dumped machines to make these or been snubbed by apple for a cheaper factory and wants to apply the machinery to anyone who will buy it. 

But the fact they are different is all the more laughable because they actually took the time to put something like the optical drive slot in it. 

Anyhow if you happed to actually have apple computers and an aquarium near your desk this would match well I suppose. The black gloss top though is going to be a dust magnet.


----------

